# Browning Citori Trap Combo



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Browning Citori Trap Combo 12ga. Single barrel is 34″ fixed Full choke. Doubles barrel is 32″ fixed Improved Mod. & Full choke. Both sets of barrels are ported.
Stock has adjustable soft comb and Gracoil adjustable recoil reducer on it, with a Kick Eez pad. The finish on the wood is a automotive black paint with purple pearl in it.
Hard case included.
Asking $1400.00 OBO
PM me or call or text 435-881-4589


----------

